

Ask HN: HN alternatives to basecamp? - epi0Bauqu

I have a need to manage some projects (open tasks) with other developers (for mobile apps). I was just going to use basecamp, but I'd prefer to use an HN startup if there is one out there.
======
elliottkember
It's not an HN startup, but I've been building <http://speckleapp.com/> for a
while :)

Edit: It is an HN startup! I need more sleep!

~~~
epi0Bauqu
If you're building it, doesn't that make it an HN startup :) ?

~~~
elliottkember
Bah! I guess I was thinking a YC startup.

------
josefresco
We use voo2do for our small web firm.

<http://voo2do.com/>

It's nothing like Basecamp but fits our model well.

~~~
shimon
Cool! Voo2do probably qualifies as a HN startup, although I started it (as a
hobby project) in 2005 before HN existed. :)

------
bgraves
I'm not sure about Basecamp Alternatives created by HN / YC members but I've
used ActiveCollab, which is self-hosted and very nice. Zoho has a great
offering, too.

Here's a fairly comprehensive list, but I'm not sure how old it is.
<http://pm-sherpa.com/features/basecamp-alternatives/>

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Yeah, I searched the web and searchyc, but was wondering if there were any
_HN_ alternatives, i.e. the owner is on here.

~~~
tonystubblebine
What qualifies as being on here? Jason Fried of Basecamp has been on here for
almost two years. Granted, most of his comments are on articles releated to
37signals.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jasonfried>

------
davidw
You could use Trailer Park;-)

<http://73primenumbers.com/trailerpark.html>

Joking aside, depending on what you're doing, you could probably get by with
something as simple as a Google spreadsheet.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I want built in notifications, comments and task completion. I could get this
via Google docs, but it isn't seamless.

~~~
matrixownsyou
you can setup a <http://redmine.org> instance . I've done it recently for my
company and it hasn't broke yet :) if you n€€d help let me know :)

------
waivej
It's not a HN company...but what about <http://unfuddle.com>?

~~~
icey
For whatever it's worth, I use unfuddle for some projects and I like it pretty
well. Occasionally their web interface is painfully slow though.

~~~
matrixownsyou
i've been using the free account for a couple of years and have upgraded to a
paid account sometime ago and it works very well

------
adammichaelc
Have you looked at <http://pivotaltracker.com> ? It's what Google engineers
use to manage projects. And it's free for unlimited projects. It's tailored to
agile software development.

------
RobGR
Is there something with functionality similar to basecamp that allows you to
use your own domain, not a sub-domain, and to theme the interface in a custom
way to completely match your company's colors and branding ?

